# Question about instruments



## hannah16

Hi guys,

Has anyone tried purchasing used brass instruments at The Brass Exchange? Need idea before I buy.


----------



## Pugg

hannah16 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Has anyone tried purchasing used brass instruments at The Brass Exchange? Need idea before I buy.


Alas no, I am playing piano, sorry.


----------



## david johnson

what idea do you need?


----------

